# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Πώς να τρέξεις πρόγραμμα για MacOS 10.13 σε 10.12 ?

## gio4

Ξέρω, ακούγεται κουφό και μάλλον αδύνατο! Αλλά, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!

Είχα πάρει λοιπόν τέλη 2019 ένα Μικροσκόπιο USB !  

Μέχρι πρόσφατα δεν το είχα ανοίξει κάν. Δεν το είχα βγάλει από την συσκευασία.

Το software για την χρησιμοποίηση του USB Μικροσκοπίου το βρίσκει κανείς σε αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα -->  http://www.hvscam.com/soft.asp?lang=en  <-- τσαϊνίζ γαρ

Το πρόβλημά μου τώρα είναι το εξής: Έχω ένα MacBook που είναι στην προτελευταία έκδοση Mojave νομίζω και όπου το εγκατέστησα και παίζει κανονικά!
Αλλά εγώ θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το USB-Μικροσκόπιο σε ένα ολίγων ετών παλαιότερο MacBook Air το οποίο έχει κολλήσει στην MacOS 10.12.6 (MacOS Sierra) και φυσικά δεν παίρνει αναβάθμιση !


Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος (hack) να παίξει το software που θέλει τουλάχιστον την 10.13 στο δικό μου MacBook Air που έχει μόνο την 10.12.6 ?

ή 

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βρει κανείς την προηγούμενη έκδοση του κινέζικου λογισμικού;

----------


## emeliss

https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/How+to+install+macOS+Mojave+on+Unsupported+Macs/115162

ή του περνάς Windows.

----------


## Simpleton

Το μικροσκόπιο δεν εμφανίζεται ως απλή κάμερα στον υπολογιστή, ώστε να μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις με οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα;

----------


## gio4

> https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/How+to+install+macOS+Mojave+on+Unsupported+Macs/115162
> 
> ή του περνάς Windows.


Προφανώς δεν θα ήθελα να περάσω τα Mojave πάνω... εδικά έτσι όπως το λέει το λινκ που θα πρέπει να σβήσω τα πάντα από τον δίσκο μου... anyway





> Το μικροσκόπιο δεν εμφανίζεται ως απλή κάμερα στον υπολογιστή, ώστε να μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις με οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα;


 :One thumb up: 

Ψάχνοντας για το "HiViewSetup 1.0"  μπας και... έπεσα πάνω στο XploView σε αυτό το λινκ  --> "http://www.xploview.com/#" <-- το οποίο: 
α) βλέπει το USB-Μικροσκόπιο και 
β) εγκαθίσταται χωρίς πρόβλημα στο Sierra μου,  αλλά αναπαράγει ωστόσο μόνο σε ανάλυση 640x480 την εικόνα από το USB-Microscope.


Έχεις κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα κατά νου;

----------


## tsigarid

Δεν ξέρω από Mac υπολογιστές, αλλά δεν μπορείς να βάλεις το επιθυμητό λειτουργικό σε κάποιο virtual machine;

----------


## Simpleton

> Προφανώς δεν θα ήθελα να περάσω τα Mojave πάνω... εδικά έτσι όπως το λέει το λινκ που θα πρέπει να σβήσω τα πάντα από τον δίσκο μου... anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ψάχνοντας για το "HiViewSetup 1.0"  μπας και... έπεσα πάνω στο XploView σε αυτό το λινκ  --> "http://www.xploview.com/#" <-- το οποίο: 
> α) βλέπει το USB-Μικροσκόπιο και 
> β) εγκαθίσταται χωρίς πρόβλημα στο Sierra μου,  αλλά αναπαράγει ωστόσο μόνο σε ανάλυση 640x480 την εικόνα από το USB-Microscope.
> ...


Δεν έχω Mac για να σου προτείνω κάτι που μπορώ να δοκιμάσω ο ίδιος. Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω, πρέπει να δουλεύει και με το Photo Booth. Βρήκα επίσης το Webcamoid. Η «μαγική λέξη» για να βρεις εναλλακτικές είναι «UVC».

----------

